# Time for regrouting



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

Tom M said:


> That dremel has dust collection?


Evidently. http://www.amazon.com/Dremel-SM20-0...8930&sr=1-3&keywords=dremel+dust+port+adapter


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Tom M said:


> That dremel has dust collection?


Yes. It works pretty well.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

No one mentioned how long it took them to do removal.


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

grout is tough. super tough. I've removed quite a bit. i use a multi tool with worn out blades. has always worked well for me. must be movement and lack of prep. i live with a 75 year old bathroom with original tile and theres not a single crack anywhere. i love stuff like that! but i hate removing grout.....


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

*Time For Regrouting*



Tom M said:


> No one mentioned how long it took them to do removal.



I recommend the unit of measure to be linear feet per minute!
After all setup I would say average 1-Lin.ft./mn
Depending on equipment used/strength of saw!


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

One linear ft per minute.....hmmmm first thought was not enough time but thinking further thats a pretty good guage.

I'll run those number and rethink it again 

Thanks Mike


----------



## platinumLLC (Nov 18, 2008)

Which blade do you run in that dremel saw max? I don't own one but will keep this in mind next time I have grout to remove. I've tried using a regular dremel with the grout removal kit and it is useless. Also tried a rotozip with grout kit and same results. Will definitely look into the saw max to have around. 

Is the dremel the best "mini saw" or are there better options out there?

What else do you guys use these mini saws for? Just seeing if I "need" to run out and get one or if I should wait until I have a grout removal job to do.


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

I haven't used my tuckpoint saw in 10 years, use to use it all time for commercial work. The dremel sounds like a light duty multi purpose tool.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

MIKE ANTONETTI said:


> I haven't used my tuckpoint saw in 10 years, use to use it all time for commercial work. The dremel sounds like a light duty multi purpose tool.


It's not a bad little tool. I wouldn't use it on commercial but large residential is a dream.


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

I agree, you use it for plank replacement etc.?


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

Rockwell VersaCut way heavier duty than that Dremel. Has a decently effective dust port as well. Perfect for plank replacements also.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

PrecisionFloors said:


> Rockwell VersaCut way heavier duty than that Dremel. Has a decently effective dust port as well. Perfect for plank replacements also.


The Dremel has a 6 amp motor where the Rockwell is only 5 amps. 

Sure the Rockwell has a 3/8" more depth of cut but for removing grout it's wasted. I also think the design of the dremel is more suited for the task of grout removal. Just my opinion. 

For plank replacement the Rockwell is the better choice.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

The hell with regrouting. Fill it in then paint on that Tec epoxy coating. Any color you want, dries hard, covers great, and is waterproof.

One of my guys is pushing to grout everything white them "seal" with that stuff. Eliminates color inconsistancy or the need for ongoing sealing.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

TNTSERVICES said:


> The Dremel has a 6 amp motor where the Rockwell is only 5 amps.
> 
> Sure the Rockwell has a 3/8" more depth of cut but for removing grout it's wasted. I also think the design of the dremel is more suited for the task of grout removal. Just my opinion.
> 
> For plank replacement the Rockwell is the better choice.


I wasn't aware of the motor differences. I know holding the two, you'd be real hard pressed to think that. 

Every Dremel tool I've ever had or used was underpowered and cheaply built (compared to say a Roto-Zip). Their multi tool is a joke. I agree on the depth of cut being a non factor with grout removal. 

One thing the Rockwell has, not sure if the Dremel does, is a laser. Believe it or not, it works pretty damned good. The battery life sucks but it does come in handy. 

The dust control is what I really like. I can do plank replacements in the middle of an occupied master closet without getting their clothes dusty


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> The hell with regrouting. Fill it in then paint on that Tec epoxy coating. Any color you want, dries hard, covers great, and is waterproof.


If an installation is failing with cracked and crumbling grout, that ain't gonna help for long. Grout colorants are not waterproof. 



ohiohomedoctor said:


> One of my guys is pushing to grout everything white them "seal" with that stuff. Eliminates color inconsistancy or the need for ongoing sealing.


There are far more efficient ways to deal with color inconsistency than creating a maintenance nightmare.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

HS345 said:


> If an installation is failing with cracked and crumbling grout, that ain't gonna help for long. Grout colorants are not waterproof.
> 
> 
> 
> There are far more efficient ways to deal with color inconsistency than creating a maintenance nightmare.


I have to think he was joking.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

PrecisionFloors said:


> I wasn't aware of the motor differences. I know holding the two, you'd be real hard pressed to think that.
> 
> Every Dremel tool I've ever had or used was underpowered and cheaply built (compared to say a Roto-Zip). Their multi tool is a joke. I agree on the depth of cut being a non factor with grout removal.
> 
> ...


I totally agree that most dremel products are junk. I tried it out because I was in a bind, and it worked out great. Been using it fit two years now. Pretty impressed. 

I shied away from the Rockwell. I had a circ from them with the laser and it was junk. I might give it a try as it would be nice to be able to replace plank that easily and with little dust. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Did I say grout colorant? I meant pro mar 200..

The hole idea of regrouting to fix a shower is like taking whatever it costs and lighting the same amount of cash on fire. 

When Im asked to do such I tell them to call the grout doctor then call me back when they get serious about a solution.


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Did I say grout colorant? I meant pro mar 200..
> 
> The hole idea of regrouting to fix a shower is like taking whatever it costs and lighting the same amount of cash on fire.
> 
> When Im asked to do such I tell them to call the grout doctor then call me back when they get serious about a solution.


I see nothing called "pro mar 200" on Tec's website. Got a link?


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

HS345 said:


> I see nothing called "pro mar 200" on Tec's website. Got a link?



Lol. He's still just kidding that's a contractor grade Sherwin Williams paint.


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> Lol. He's still just kidding that's a contractor grade Sherwin Williams paint.


Thanks for the heads up. In the future I won't bother with his comments. I thought we were having a serious discussion here.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

HS345 said:


> Thanks for the heads up. In the future I won't bother with his comments. I thought we were having a serious discussion here.


Typical grumpy tile guy. Go run some cream on those knees and relax. Want to have a serious conversation lets talk about your boy Money Manzel...

I just assumed a level of jest since we were trying to fix a shower with grout. In the future Ill just ignore your posts and assume they are grumpy indulgence..


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

I never mentioned a word about a shower.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Anyone ever attempt a track saw to remove wide floor joints? I dont know if they make a masonry blade for the TS55 but with staight joints at least 1/4" wide and dust extraction, Im thinking a lot of time can be saved with an intial pass.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

Tom M said:


> Anyone ever attempt a track saw to remove wide floor joints? I dont know if they make a masonry blade for the TS55 but with staight joints at least 1/4" wide and dust extraction, Im thinking a lot of time can be saved with an intial pass.


I've not done it but no reason it wouldn't work.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Thats what Im thinking


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Well thats off the table Festool doesnt make a blade for this application. It would have been helped speed things up


----------



## GenerationX (Feb 28, 2015)

Would recommend doing it manually


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

I got asked to remove grout over the phone today, customer said different shades. For the money I'll do it, but not something I prefer to do. A machinist can do anything, whatever arbor you need, I just watch the guide line, see what the wheel is doing. Trying to ensure the tile isn't chipping which is the priority.


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

MIKE ANTONETTI said:


> I got asked to remove grout over the phone today, customer said different shades. For the money I'll do it, but not something I prefer to do. A machinist can do anything, whatever arbor you need, I just watch the guide line, see what the wheel is doing. Trying to ensure the tile isn't chipping which is the priority.


If it's just shading, I would offer a grout colorant.


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

Good idea, I should've suggested that. She called me for dustfree tile removal and is adding to her cork floor. Hope it's the same years later.

She says she owned a floor store in Kansas City for 30 years, I said I'm going to Ardex training and coverings so those dates were out. She knew about them and Surfaces. I don't know why she didn't think of colorant. I thought it was kind of cheesy myself if it worked or how it looked. Stanley Steemer is in on the action of coloring grout. I kinda like the cleaning system but I still saw the scrub brushes in the commercial.


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

MIKE ANTONETTI said:


> Good idea, I should've suggested that. She called me for dustfree tile removal and is adding to her cork floor. Hope it's the same years later.
> 
> She says she owned a floor store in Kansas City for 30 years, I said I'm going to Ardex training and coverings so those dates were out. She knew about them and Surfaces. I don't know why she didn't think of colorant. I thought it was kind of cheesy myself if it worked or how it looked. Stanley Steemer is in on the action of coloring grout. I kinda like the cleaning system but I still saw the scrub brushes in the commercial.


The few times I have used grout colorant, it looked fine. I have used Aquamix (epoxy based), and Custom (urethane based). The key is in proper prep. It isn't any less time consuming than cutting the grout out, it's just a lot less messy. It's super tedious. I wouldn't do it, except for time and material. There's no good way to estimate how long it will take.


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

I try to avoid tedious, means I'm losing money. Good info Thanks.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

MIKE ANTONETTI said:


> I try to avoid tedious, means I'm losing money. Good info Thanks.


Tedious on T&M isn't so bad.


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

We quoted one grout removal for whole house, brand new never lived in botched tile and grout job, they were 18's, step, stagger, 1/2 offset, running bond whatever the name, I believe we replaced a few cracked tiles(no suppression) 

So later we get a call about regrouting, we priced at 2200$ and didn't get the job. Same with backsplashes and some tile removal jobs.

T&M is not in my mindset or type of work we do, we work fast, efficient, hardly stop for anything, full force and move on. I'm sure it works for many, and some other jobs I've had that's mainly how the repairs were set up(commercial supermarket/distribution repairs. I'm happy to refer work to competent installers all day long.


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

Concerning track saws. festool actually makes a NAINA dustless diamond saw set up.

I have considered bringing one into the US but it has a low priority on my bankroll.


----------



## Knight-Builder (Feb 19, 2015)

Charimon, you may have just cost me another $500 the next time I'm in the UK.


----------



## TileWizard (Jan 14, 2011)

ugh you couldnt pay me enough to regrout. I cut joints in a massive church for my old boss, 2 blades next to each other on the grinder and a guy behind me with a shopvac.


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

I agree. 
I think we burned through some granite blades quick when we regrouted one time. Use the right metal bond, keep an eye on the wear rate, the cheaper concrete segmented blade wore slower.


----------



## GenerationX (Feb 28, 2015)

First off do it manually, that way you don't **** up the tiles, but if its too hard, I'd go with the Fein, and if its rockhard I'd go with the makita..
If its large areas I would rather retile though!


----------

